# Pokemon Red... in COLOR!



## Nah3DS (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey... look at the pretty colors!
With a little of ASM hack... these guys at Skeetendo did an amazing colorization of the old Game Boy classic.

The patch comes in two flavors...
- One with imported Pokemon and Trainer sprites from Gold/Silver
- One with the original sprites

Credit goes to: Drenn, FroggestSpirit, Danny-E 33 and iimarckus

Source



> ROM / ISO Information:
> Country: USA/EUR
> Internal Checksum: 91e6
> MD5: 3d45c1ee9abd5738df46d2bdda8b57dc
> ...


 
Now I have a reason to play this game for the bazillion time


----------



## Boy12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Very cool to see one of my favorite games in color


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 1, 2013)

The original had colors! 4 of 'em!

Still, this is pretty neat.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh, this is something I definitely need to download and store somewhere to play later.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 1, 2013)

That's awesome! Must play and get missingno in color


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 1, 2013)

I seriously might grab one of those GBC smart cards to play this on my GBA SP. Any idea if it's compatible with game linking to original, unaltered Red/Blue/Yellow?


----------



## reprep (Jul 1, 2013)

i might try to give it a go on my pokemon stadium via N64 transfer pak with my smart card. i will let you know if i do.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 1, 2013)

lol your source links to a rom download


----------



## Drenn (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm the one who put this hack together... ya know.
Anyway something that bothers me is that a lot of people think that Red and Blue could only be played in 4 colors. But when played on a Super Gameboy they have colors just like Pokemon Yellow. Most emulators support this. But it was nowhere near gold/silver/crystal quality color.


xwatchmanx said:


> I seriously might grab one of those GBC smart cards to play this on my GBA SP. Any idea if it's compatible with game linking to original, unaltered Red/Blue/Yellow?


Although I haven't tested it, I'm pretty sure they will link correctly.


----------



## macmanhigh (Jul 1, 2013)

Oohh Nice now all i need is a EZ Flash for my Micro to lay  this


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks like alot of the work was handled with the G/S/C engine. Cool, but ultimately pointless really. Its not like it was unplayable before.


----------



## Gameboy MAX (Jul 1, 2013)

Sweet, loading this onto my Gameboy MAX! Can't wait to play!


----------



## DaggerV (Jul 1, 2013)

I remember my first gameboy color too.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 1, 2013)

Drenn said:


> I'm the one who put this hack together... ya know.
> Anyway something that bothers me is that a lot of people think that Red and Blue could only be played in 4 colors. But when played on a Super Gameboy they have colors just like Pokemon Yellow. Most emulators support this. But it was nowhere near gold/silver/crystal quality color.
> 
> Although I haven't tested it, I'm pretty sure they will link correctly.


Drenn, could you please turn the patched games into a Patch? So that it is legal for us to keep linking to the source (our rules are against the distribution of copyrighted material).

Thanks!


----------



## Drenn (Jul 2, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Drenn, could you please turn the patched games into a Patch? So that it is legal for us to keep linking to the source (our rules are against the distribution of copyrighted material).
> 
> Thanks!


It looks like the source was already changed to rhdn, which has the patch instead. But I updated skeetendo's post so you can link there if you want.

But then again, it still links to the disassembly of Pokemon Red. Make what you will of that.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 2, 2013)

I am quite interested, I'll test it out on my Dingoo later.


----------



## Kazekai (Jul 3, 2013)

What about Blue? I like Blue more.


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 3, 2013)

Finally someone did it, thank you.


----------



## Hazard7 (Jul 3, 2013)

I rather see Pokemon Yellow in colour better.


----------



## finkmac (Jul 3, 2013)

Drenn said:


> It looks like the source was already changed to rhdn, which has the patch instead. But I updated skeetendo's post so you can link there if you want.
> 
> But then again, it still links to the disassembly of Pokémon Red. Make what you will of that.


 
What's this? Split disassembly of Pokémon GRBY? Finally! I've been waiting for this…

Hooray for easier ROM editing…

Nice looking modification, but… It doesn't top the greatest Pokémon hack… CACTUS.IPS (aka "World Famous Talking Cactus"…

[only hack to top CACTUS.IPS]


----------



## Rydian (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## reprep (Jul 6, 2013)

i tried this on my transfer pak and pokemon stadium 2.

Bad news is, even it is recognized as pokemon red game, you can't play it in gameboy tower. it just black screens after a long loading time. Because of the rom-size difference i guess. or some incompatibility with the built-in gb emulator.

Good news, as it is recognized as pokemon red, you can transfer pokemons etc. i successfully transferred my pokemons from my original pokemon yellow cart and they are fully recognized. Most possiblly vanilla pokemon red save game is recognized too, but i didn't test it. transferring pokemons is enough for me for now.

BTW i am playing this on original gameboy advance sp and i haven't come across a screen related issue. That poor gbc had its time i guess.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jul 6, 2013)

What I originally imagined in my head when I read the title didn't look nearly as nice as this. The colors are so vibrant. It's a masterpiece!


----------



## Drenn (Jul 6, 2013)

reprep said:


> i tried this on my transfer pak and pokemon stadium 2.
> 
> Bad news is, even it is recognized as pokemon red game, you can't play it in gameboy tower. it just black screens after a long loading time. Because of the rom-size difference i guess. or some incompatibility with the built-in gb emulator.
> 
> ...


 
Glad to hear I'm not a gameboy killer. There are a few things which could go wrong with the Game Boy Tower (but rom size was not changed). I know that its emulation isn't 100% accurate, and even some of today's emulators are having slight problems with this hack. Well, just VBA really. My second guess would be that it tried to start in super gameboy mode instead of gameboy color mode. But if it did you'd see an error message. (and you'd hear a little tune...)





Rydian said:


>



I SAW THAT at 4:32... well that's annoying.


----------



## reprep (Jul 6, 2013)

nope, no message or anything. Just the usual loading screen and then black screen. i haven't tried it in super gameboy, though it won't work i guess. Because it doesn't work in my gameboy light being only a gameboy color game.

the pokemon stadium might be using a different emulator mode for 1st and 2nd generation pokemon games. this one is recognized as pokemon red but in fact it is a gbc game. this might cause the problem.

As the item and pokemon transfer is working perfect, i am pretty happy with it.

edit: Yup, i reread your message and i suspect the same thing. it has been started as super game boy instead of the gbc mode reserved only for pokemon crystal i guess. Though i haven't heard a sound or saw an error screen. To overcome this, game title etc (or whatever the pokemon stadium is using to recognize the pokemon cartridge) should be changed to mimic pokemon crystal i guess. i don't think there are a lot of people caring to play this on N64 though.


----------



## Drenn (Jul 6, 2013)

reprep said:


> nope, no message or anything. Just the usual loading screen and then black screen. i haven't tried it in super gameboy, though it won't work i guess. Because it doesn't work in my gameboy light being only a gameboy color game.
> 
> the pokemon stadium might be using a different emulator mode for 1st and 2nd generation pokemon games. this one is recognized as pokemon red but in fact it is a gbc game. this might cause the problem.
> 
> As the item and pokemon transfer is working perfect, i am pretty happy with it.


If you're really curious, and know how to use a hex editor, you could try changing the internal title at 0x134 from "POKEMON RED" to "PM_CRYSTAL.BYTE". The dot should be 0x00... I'm not sure why it says "BYTE" but that's part of the internal title. Then it should be recognized as Pokemon Crystal. Of course, there are different ways this could not work...

Edit: Nevermind it's more complicated than that. The header checksum would need to be fixed after changing that. Probably more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 6, 2013)

Threw this into Goomba Color. Works amazingly.


----------



## reprep (Jul 6, 2013)

Drenn said:


> If you're really curious, and know how to use a hex editor, you could try changing the internal title at 0x134 from "POKEMON RED" to "PM_CRYSTAL.BYTE". The dot should be 0x00... I'm not sure why it says "BYTE" but that's part of the internal title. Then it should be recognized as Pokemon Crystal. Of course, there are different ways this could not work...
> 
> Edit: Nevermind it's more complicated than that. The header checksum would need to be fixed after changing that. Probably more trouble than it's worth.


 
Changed the internal title, fixed the header and the rom checksums thanks to rgbfix, pokemon stadium tower recognizes the game as crystal but it still black screens. i guess it is because pokemon stadium is expecting a 16 Mbit rom and we are supplying a 8 Mbit rom or some other header related thing. Not worth the effort to fix the thing, but i just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Darkipod (Jul 8, 2013)

the color really does make this game nicer, but takea away some of my nostalgia.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 10, 2013)

this hack should be called Pokemon Red DX


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 10, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> this hack should be called Pokemon Red DX


 
I worked on a Pokemon Blue DX before, where instead of colorizing gen 1, I just started on pokemon gold and redid everything. Though I lost interest by the time I got to Mt.Moon.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice hacking ever!


----------



## Nusdogg (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice!!

So how do you guys go about playing this on the GBC handheld??? I know I can transfer the rom file into like EZ Flash IV or something and play it on my front lit GBA, but who knows.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 22, 2013)

Nusdogg said:


> Nice!!
> 
> So how do you guys go about playing this on the GBC handheld??? I know I can transfer the rom file into like EZ Flash IV or something and play it on my front lit GBA, but who knows.


Pretty much that.  You'd need some flash cart for the GBC for this.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 22, 2013)

solved


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> Threw this into Goomba Color. Works amazingly.


 
witch one i tried all 3 goomba file and none of them let me save game as i restart and cant continue were i left off the .gb rom saves and works fine this the one i used http://filetrip.net/gba-downloads/homebrew/download-goomba-color-4-21-2009-f5120.html

and im useing goombafront.exe to complie a .gba file for my flashcarthttp://filetrip.net/gba-downloads/homebrew/download-goomba-color-4-21-2009-f5120.html


----------



## Drenn (Jul 22, 2013)

Shadow#1 said:


> witch one i tried all 3 goomba file and none of them let me save game as i restart and cant continue were i left off the .gb rom saves and works fine this the one i used http://filetrip.net/gba-downloads/homebrew/download-goomba-color-4-21-2009-f5120.html
> 
> and im useing goombafront.exe to complie a .gba file for my flashcart


 
I haven't really used goomba, but I've read that when playing games with 32KB save files, you need to press L+R after saving in-game for it to work properly.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 23, 2013)

Drenn said:


> I haven't really used goomba, but I've read that when playing games with 32KB save files, you need to press L+R after saving in-game for it to work properly.


 

Is that why none of the games with that size save?
It seems to be fixed on Goomba Color though.

By the way, will the Vblank LCD glitch break my gameboy advances?


----------



## reprep (Jul 23, 2013)

as i have already said before i played this on my gba sp (with a gb/gbc flashcard, not an emulator like goomba) and it didn't break it. that incident is just a coincidence most possibly.

edit: also buy this to avoid emulation:
*"gameboy usb 64mb EMS smart card"*


----------



## Drenn (Jul 23, 2013)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> Is that why none of the games with that size save?
> It seems to be fixed on Goomba Color though.
> 
> By the way, will the Vblank LCD glitch break my gameboy advances?


 
Like reprep said, the issue appears to be a coincidence. But if you're emulating with goomba, there is zero risk, even if such a bug does exist.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 23, 2013)

Drenn said:


> Like reprep said, the issue appears to be a coincidence. But if you're emulating with goomba, there is zero risk, even if such a bug does exist.


 
Yeah, I'm sure it won't replicate that exact thing.

It seems to be working nicely, the only problem I have is that sometimes it glitches out and breaks the game, I then have to open the menu on goomba and select "exit" which doesn't actually exit but restarts Goomba/the entire GBA ROM all over.

I don't know if it's Goomba Color's fault or my M3 glitching out and reading my SD wrong, though that shouldn't be the case since it doesn't read the ROM from the SD card but the RAM on my M3.

I haven't seen the problem happen in versions of Goomba that aren't in color. I'm hoping it's just Goomba Color's fault (no offense to DWedit, you can fix a bug, but you can't fix a broken flashcart.)


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> Is that why none of the games with that size save?
> It seems to be fixed on Goomba Color though.
> 
> By the way, will the Vblank LCD glitch break my gameboy advances?


 
can u upload the goomba.gba file your using plez as what it sounds like u telling me that u dont have to press L+R to save


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 24, 2013)

Shadow#1 said:


> can u upload the goomba.gba file your using plez as what it sounds like u telling me that u dont have to press L+R to save


 

google "goomba color"


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> google "goomba color"


 
this one http://www.dwedit.org/gba/goombacolor.php ?


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 24, 2013)

Shadow#1 said:


> this one http://www.dwedit.org/gba/goombacolor.php ?


 

Correct. IT supports gameboy color games. It does not support save states though.


----------



## Nusdogg (Jul 25, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Pretty much that. You'd need some flash cart for the GBC for this.


 
Yup, and I don't remember if there's any flashcard for the GBC anywhere. Oh well, I can play it on my front lit GBAs once I order up the EZ Flash IV card. I just hope that it doesn't kill my console!

I have a link to a site that still sells them. Close to $40.00 with a 2GB Mini SD card.


----------



## Sizednochi (Aug 4, 2013)

Nusdogg said:


> I can play it on my front lit GBAs once I order up the EZ Flash IV card. I just hope that it doesn't kill my console!


Why did you went through the trouble to frontlit them? Any particular reason to not just, you know, BACKlit it? I have a Classic Glacier GBA with a GBA SP AGS-101 backlit screen installed on it and it's wonderful.


----------



## Nusdogg (Aug 5, 2013)

Sizednochi said:


> Why did you went through the trouble to frontlit them? Any particular reason to not just, you know, BACKlit it? I have a Classic Glacier GBA with a GBA SP AGS-101 backlit screen installed on it and it's wonderful.



Cause at the time, I didn't know back lit works on them. I now have a black back lit GBA along with my front lit glacier one. I don't mind having the skills to make a front lit GBA.


----------



## Nusdogg (Aug 9, 2013)

I can't get the IPS files to work?


----------



## strai (Aug 29, 2013)

Wish I saw this before playing it... This hack looks really good


----------



## Rydian (Aug 29, 2013)

Nusdogg said:


> I can't get the IPS files to work?


How are you using them?


----------



## Nusdogg (Aug 29, 2013)

Rydian said:


> How are you using them?



I figured it. Thanks.


----------



## Startropic1 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm running this via MasterBoy v2.02 on my PSP slim 2000 on CFW.   I've got a weird bug going on where the screen is a little shaky when you get to the part at the beginning where Dr Oak starts talking to you, and any time a dialogue/menu box pops up.   It's not so bad that it's hard to read the text or anything, just a little annoying.


----------



## TylerHartman (Mar 2, 2016)

Could I Use This Patch On Blue And Green Aswell, Because They Are Pretty Much The Same Game?


----------



## Claod (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow !!! Amazing work !!!!

Btw Tyler is right ^^' Is this possible to patch with the same files the green version (jap cryptofixed) to get colors aswel ?
If not, can you please make a patch to see the natural colors ? (Exp bars, run etc are welcome too but color is the main problem for me)

*Thank you very much for making Red and blue patch *


----------



## TylerHartman (Mar 4, 2016)

This Patch Works For Blue and Green Aswell (The English Patched Version). However If You Fight A Pokemon Exclusive To The Version (Besides Red) It Will Have A Little Glitch. You Can Still Fight The Pokemon Without Any Problems, The Pokemon Texture Will Be Super Messed Up (Like Missingno). Afterwards A Bunch Of People Will Start Walking On Your Screen, If You Just Start Walking The Game Will Return To Normal. Still Totally Playable, I Havent Seen Anything Game Breaking Yet.


----------



## Claod (Mar 4, 2016)

English version ? What do you mean ?
The hacked blue version patched to be the green like? Or : The green version patched to be in English?

Btw "no patch for the official eShop version from japan" :/ that's the point ...

I also have 2 questions :

-If your sysNAND and emuNand are still linked, and you apply the patch is there any problems ?
-Today applying patch will erse save's datas ? I read all the posts and some say yes, others no ... it's not clear ^^'.

> I just want my green japanese version colored  with my save inside x'( huhuhu

Thank you for answering Tyler.


----------



## Tex_McBladeSword (Mar 4, 2016)

The source says it doesnt work with VBA, but the vanilla version seems to be running just fine for me. (I use 1.80b3)

EDIT: Spoke too soon, it does indeed hang after trying to choose a starter


----------



## wormdood (Mar 4, 2016)

so i assume this has the same glitches/bugs as the other pkmn red sprite/speed(run) hacks . . . ?
or is critical damage fixed for stat modifying moves . . . (if you don't know what i mean play the modded pkmn red vc use leer until it no longer works then use a real attack . . . a normal hit will scale and a critical hit will be fixed to the power you entered battle with) noticing this in the first five minuets of game play was a real bummer,  but if this version does not break critical w/stat modifiers  then im excited all over again


----------



## TylerHartman (Mar 4, 2016)

Claod said:


> English version ? What do you mean ?
> The hacked blue version patched to be the green like? Or : The green version patched to be in English?
> 
> Btw "no patch for the official eShop version from japan" :/ that's the point ...
> ...



By Patched Green Version I Have Only Tested This With The Blue Version Patched To Be Green Like.
And As For Your 2 Questions, I Wouldt Know. Im Using A Flashcart And Gameyob, Sorry.
Hope I Helped.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 4, 2016)

Has there been any attempts at giving Pokemon Yellow the same treatment as Red/Blue so far?


----------



## TylerHartman (Mar 4, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Has there been any attempts at giving Pokemon Yellow the same treatment as Red/Blue so far?



Whats The Point, Its Already In Color.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 4, 2016)

TylerHartman said:


> Whats The Point, Its Already In Color.


Oh geez why didn't I see that before? 
If that's the case, then why give Red/Blue the treatment if you get colour when you play them in a GBC/SGB?
You are missing the point.

The colour treatment+updated sprites would certainly give Pokemon Yellow new life.
I would give it a full 151 Pokemon playthrough for sure if it got that treatment.


----------



## TylerHartman (Mar 4, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Oh geez why didn't I see that before?
> If that's the case, then why give Red/Blue the treatment if you get colour when you play them in a GBC/SGB?
> You are missing the point.
> 
> ...



The SGB Color Is Half-Assed. This Patch Makes It FULL Color.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 4, 2016)

TylerHartman said:


> The SGB Color Is Half-Assed. This Patch Makes It FULL Color.


Exactly my point.
That's why I would like to see Yellow receive the same colour+updated sprites and Gen II features as Red & Blue.


----------



## Claod (Mar 4, 2016)

Okey thanks tyler 

I'll not do it unless I know it's safe so i'll wait 

Applying patch in a 3ds with sysndand / emunand linked seems dangerous... But i'm not sure.
And if the official green version can't be "color-enabled" that's pointless for me to take the risk.
I'll wait any update about it. ^^ If anyone know, please, just say it, thanks.


----------



## CrazyMaxx (Oct 10, 2017)

I have try the Red color and Red dx on Goomba GBA and Both run slower than Original on VBA (Not full speed) help


----------



## SDA (Jun 24, 2021)

*BUMP* A great colorization, no joke. Though I wish the authors made patches for non-English languages too, because I'm playing the Italian version of the game.


----------

